# Giappone



## Mari' (14 Marzo 2011)

*Fukushima, due esplosioni nella centrale - Video

 "Barre di combustibile parzialmente fuse"
*


*


Tutta la mia simpatia ed il mio cordoglio va al popolo giapponese*


*Terremoto in Giappone, la diretta della tv Nhk *
http://www.ilfattoquotidiano.it/2011/03/11/terremoto-in-giappone-la-diretta-della-tv-nhk/96607/
*

RAI NEWS24*
http://www.rainews24.rai.it/it/canale-tv.php


----------



## Sterminator (14 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> *Fukushima, due esplosioni nella centrale - Video
> 
> "Barre di combustibile parzialmente fuse"
> *
> ...


Solidarieta' massima alla popolazione, pero' la loro disgrazia ha spazzato via ancora una volta la volonta' di sorchiarci il nuke in Italy....

Berlusco' sei sfigato, a giugno la gente andra' in massa a votare per il no-nuke affossandoti con gli altri referendumi i sogni di gloria e specialmente il tuo....

...il tuo culo brucera' senza bisogno d'infilarti le barre surriscaldate....

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tubarao (14 Marzo 2011)

A me ha fatto veramente stringere il cuore quel filmato in cui, durante la scossa, una mamma si è messa in ginocchio per la strada e si è abbracciata stretta stretta i bimbi che stavano con lei.


----------



## Minerva (14 Marzo 2011)

angosciante.


----------



## Mari' (14 Marzo 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Solidarieta' massima alla popolazione, pero' la loro disgrazia ha spazzato via ancora una volta la volonta' di sorchiarci il nuke in Italy....
> 
> Berlusco' sei sfigato, a giugno la gente andra' in massa a votare per il no-nuke affossandoti con gli altri referendumi i sogni di gloria e specialmente il tuo....
> 
> ...




		Chicco Testa, l’autogol di un neo-nuclearista      
http://www.ilfattoquotidiano.it/2011/03/13/chicco-testa-l’autogol-di-un-neo-nuclearista/97308/


Comunque Cicchitto ha detto:
http://www.ilfattoquotidiano.it/2011/03/12/pdlavantinucleare/97218/


----------



## Mari' (14 Marzo 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> A me ha fatto veramente stingere il cuore quel filmato in cui, durante la scossa, una mamma si è messa in ginocchio per la strada e si è abbracciata stretta stretta i bimbi che stavano con lei.



Tutte le foto sono strazianti :unhappy:


----------



## Sterminator (14 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Chicco Testa, l’autogol di un neo-nuclearista
> http://www.ilfattoquotidiano.it/2011/03/13/chicco-testa-l’autogol-di-un-neo-nuclearista/97308/
> 
> 
> ...


L'emerita Testa di Cazzo e' stata gia' stroncata...grazie...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (14 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Tutte le foto sono strazianti :unhappy:


L'assurdo e' che probabilmente usciranno finalmente dalla depressione ventennale...

pero' aprire la borsa e' stato da pirla...


----------



## Sterminator (14 Marzo 2011)

Pensierino della sera....(vabbe' di ieri sera...:mrgreen

se le centrali nipponiche se so' sfasciate lo stesso nonostante la loro indubbia serieta' nel costruirle, c'e' qualcuno che puo' immaginare le nostre che sognavano di fare qua, quanto reggerebbero avendo come standard la sabbia al posto del calcestruzzo come a L'Aquila?

brrrrrrrrr...


----------



## Mari' (14 Marzo 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> L'assurdo e' che probabilmente usciranno finalmente dalla depressione ventennale...
> 
> pero' aprire la borsa e' stato da pirla...



Io ho molto rispetto per il popolo giapponese, gente seria con una grande dignita', e per questo sapranno riprendersi ...


Per la borsa Stermi', son messi male, male assai.


----------



## Amoremio (14 Marzo 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Pensierino della sera....(vabbe' di ieri sera...:mrgreen
> 
> se le centrali nipponiche se so' sfasciate lo stesso nonostante la loro indubbia serieta' nel costruirle, c'e' qualcuno che puo' immaginare le nostre che sognavano di fare qua, quanto reggerebbero avendo come standard la sabbia al posto del calcestruzzo come a L'Aquila?
> 
> brrrrrrrrr...


 
io l'ho avuto uguale uguale 3 sere fa
raggelante


----------



## Mari' (14 Marzo 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Pensierino della sera....(vabbe' di ieri sera...:mrgreen
> 
> se le centrali nipponiche se so' sfasciate lo stesso nonostante la loro indubbia serieta' nel costruirle, c'e' qualcuno che puo' immaginare le nostre che sognavano di fare qua, quanto reggerebbero avendo come standard la sabbia al posto del calcestruzzo come a L'Aquila?
> 
> brrrrrrrrr...



Leggi qua:

http://www.ilfattoquotidiano.it/201...viene-il-nucleare-di-terza-generazione/97426/


----------



## Sterminator (14 Marzo 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> io l'ho avuto uguale uguale 3 sere fa
> raggelante


vabbe' se v'attaccate al pelo, confesso che fu la sera stessa....:mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (14 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Leggi qua:
> 
> http://www.ilfattoquotidiano.it/201...viene-il-nucleare-di-terza-generazione/97426/


comunque non si fara' un cazzo in Italy...a parte qualcuno dei loro le pippe...

e me sa pure che per compensare quei mancati introiti tangentisti, ripristineranno a manetta la mangiatoia degli incentivi sulle alternative...


----------



## Mari' (14 Marzo 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> comunque non si fara' un cazzo in Italy...a parte qualcuno dei loro le pippe...
> 
> e me sa pure che per compensare quei mancati introiti tangentisti, ripristineranno a manetta la mangiatoia degli incentivi sulle alternative...


*GERMANIA, SOSPENSIONE PROLUNGAMENTO NUCLEARE*- La Germania  sospenderà per tre mesi la decisione del previsto prolungamento della  vita dei 17 impianti nucleari tedeschi alla luce del disastro di  Fukushima, in Giappone. Lo ha detto oggi la cancelliera tedesca, Angela  Merkel, nel corso di una conferenza stampa congiunta con il ministro  degli Esteri, Guido Westerwelle.
http://www.ansa.it/web/notizie/rubriche/mondo/2011/03/11/visualizza_new.html_1557212528.html


----------



## Sterminator (14 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> *GERMANIA, SOSPENSIONE PROLUNGAMENTO NUCLEARE*- La Germania  sospenderà per tre mesi la decisione del previsto prolungamento della  vita dei 17 impianti nucleari tedeschi alla luce del disastro di  Fukushima, in Giappone. Lo ha detto oggi la cancelliera tedesca, Angela  Merkel, nel corso di una conferenza stampa congiunta con il ministro  degli Esteri, Guido Westerwelle.
> http://www.ansa.it/web/notizie/rubriche/mondo/2011/03/11/visualizza_new.html_1557212528.html


Mari' ci sara' un effetto domino su tutti e la Merkel e' sensibile anche perche' ha preso na' scoppola in Baviera... 

comunque poi dicono a noi, alla Campania e a Gomorra...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RiJESPdLXpA

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1K1dUKr4EXc&feature=related


----------



## Mari' (14 Marzo 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Mari' ci sara' un effetto domino su tutti e la Merkel e' sensibile anche perche' ha preso na' scoppola in Baviera...
> 
> comunque poi dicono a noi, alla Campania e a Gomorra...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RiJESPdLXpA



Conoscevo gia' questi documenti ... ce ne sono degli altri molto allarmanti, sempre sulla provincia francese che riguardano interi villaggi.


----------



## Mari' (14 Marzo 2011)

*Frattini ridens*​
Nei momenti delle scelte difficili, di fronte alle catastrofi, è bello  poter contare su un ministro degli Esteri come il Frattini Ridens.  Rassicurante. L'Italia, e perché no anche il mondo, sono più tranquilli  dopo le sue parole mentre la centrale di Fukushima sta fondendo: '_Non credo_" che il disastro in Giappone "_giustifichi  una rimessa in discussione del piano italiano verso l'energia nucleare.  Abbiamo fortunatamente zone che sismiche non sono... alle frontiere tra  Italia e Francia ci sono decine di centrali nucleari, a pochi  chilometri da Torino_"... le giovani generazioni non dovrebbero pagare ancora di più "_il prezzo della dipendenza dai Paesi produttori_", perché "_stiamo vedendo cosa accade con la Libia_".
"- la Svizzera blocca iter per costruzione nuove centrali.
- Merkel sospenderà decisione estendere vita centrali nucleari
- portaerei americana Reagan in fuga da nuvole radioattive
- borsa Tokio giù
- crollo dei titoli di industrie legate al nucleare
- Europa che assicura che non ci sono radiazioni sul suolo europeo!!!
ATTENZIONE  ragazzi, qui ci nascondono cose grosse!! Non mi meraviglierei se nei  prossimi giorni dovremo fare i conti con le traettorie delle nubi  radioattive per tutto il globo". _carmine d9_


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NSFPnzDLEEI



http://www.beppegrillo.it/2011/03/frattini_limpun.html


----------



## Mari' (14 Marzo 2011)

*Nucleare, Merkel: “Sospeso prolungamento sito, due impianti chiuderanno subito”* 

La Germania ha deciso di chiudere due centrali nucleari e di  sospendere  per tre mesi la decisione del previsto prolungamento della  vita dei 17 impianti nucleari tedeschi alla luce del disastro di  Fukushima, in Giappone. Lo ha annunciato *Angela Merkel*, insieme al ministro degli Esteri, *Guido Westerwelle*.

La moratoria sulla decisione di allungare la vita degli impianti, ha  spiegato la Merkel, servirà a effettuare “senza tabù, un’ampia verifica  della sicurezza degli impianti nucleari” in Germania. La Merkel ha  comunque ribadito la sua posizione, secondo cui l’energia nucleare resta  “una tecnologia ponte” in attesa di sviluppare ulteriormente il settore  delle fonti rinnovabili. L’unica risposta a questa situazione, ha  sottolineato, è che “il passaggio all’era dell’energia rinnovabile è un  obbligo che ha la massima priorità”.

Intanto gli impianti nucleari tedeschi più vecchi, che attualmente sono  rimasti aperti solo in seguito alla decisione di prolungare la vita di  tutte le centrali, chiuderanno subito. Sono i due siti che si trovano in  Assia e nel Baden-Wuettemberg.

_Ecco la puntata di __Presadiretta su Rai3 di settembre 2010 che trattava proprio l’argomento delle centrali nucleari tedesche


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iwXRfdTtGyc


http://www.ilfattoquotidiano.it/201...o-sito-due-impianti-chiuderanno-subito/97551/

_


----------



## Mari' (14 Marzo 2011)

*Il mondo ripensa all’impatto del nucleare, ma Prestigiacomo non ha dubbi: “L’Italia va avanti”*


La linea italiana sul nucleare “non cambia”. Lo ha detto il ministro per l’Ambiente *Stefania Prestigiacomo*,  nel corso di una conferenza stampa a Bruxelles, a margine del Consiglio  dei ministri che ha affrontato anche la catastrofe avvenuta in  Giappone. “Nessuna sottovalutazione”, ha aggiunto il ministro, secondo  cui non va comunque creato “neppure un allarmismo rispetto a una  situazione eccezionale, una calamità che è stata definita un’apocalisse  in un paese ad altissimo rischio sismico”.  Prestigiacomo ha quindi di  nuovo criticato lo “sciacallaggio politico a fini domestici” e la  “macabra speculazione” messa in atto in Italia dagli anti-nuclearisti.

Questa mattina i ministri dell’Ambiente europei si sono riuniti in  Consiglio a Bruxelles. E il portavoce del ministro Prestigiacomo ha  parlato di un “problema” dei danni subiti dalle centrali giapponesi: “In  apertura della riunione – spiega una nota del portavoce del ministro –  il Commissario Ue è intervenuto sul problema dei danni subiti da alcune  centrali giapponesi in seguito al sisma e allo tsunami”.

Le dichiarazioni della Prestigiacomo sul progetto del nucleare italiano  che non si ferma arrivano a poche ore dall’annuncio di un incontro del  ministro con i rappresentanti delle associazioni del settore delle  rinnovabili. Gli incontri sono in programma mercoledì pomeriggio:  “Obiettivo degli incontri, convocati dopo la recente approvazione del  decreto sulle rinnovabili da parte del Consiglio dei Ministri è  ascoltare le richieste degli operatori della filiera per giungere a  decisioni condivise che tutelino le aziende e i lavoratori, assicurando  all’Italia un futuro da protagonista nel settore”.



http://www.ilfattoquotidiano.it/201...mbiente-non-ha-dubbi-litalia-va-avanti/97560/


Cose da matti! :incazzato:


----------



## Mari' (14 Marzo 2011)

*Grande Travaglio!!!*​

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QJ5fWPIbeWg



:bravooo::bravooo::bravooo:​


----------



## Mari' (14 Marzo 2011)

*Nucleare, il governo vuole “nascondere” le centrali* 

Il governo vuole cancellare l’obbligo di indicare dove intende  realizzare i siti delle centrali nucleari. E’ questa la proposta che  l’esecutivo domani porterà in commissione congiunta per variare la  vecchia versione su cui la Corte Costituzionale aveva imposto delle  correzioni per aumentare il peso delle singole regioni interessate e  coinvolte nello sviluppo delle centrali. Ma nella nuova versione  l’obbligo di pubblicità potrebbe essere abrogato. A riportare la notizia è il sito internet Linkiesta.it che ha confrontato le due versioni del testo.

Il nuovo decreto recepisce le richieste della Corte Costituzionale ma  modifica anche l’articolo 8, relativo alla “definizione delle  caratteristiche delle aree idonee alla localizzazione degli impianti  nucleari”. La norma, si legge, prevede infatti che il legislatore  definisca nel dettaglio “uno schema di parametri esplicativi dei criteri  tecnici, con particolare riferimento a popolazione e fattori  socio-economici, idrologia e risorse idriche, fattori meteorologici,  biodiversità, geofisica e geologia, valore paesistico, valore  architettonico-storico, accessibilità, sismo-tettonica, distanza da aree  abotate e da infrastrutture di trasporto, strategicità dell’area per il  sistema energetico, rischi potenziali indotti da attività umane. Questi  criteri sono rimasti intatti nelle due versioni di decreto  legislativo”.

Quello che risulta modificato, nella versione che sarà discussa domani alla Camera e deve essere approvata in tempi strettissimi, sono i criteri di pubblicità delle aree idonee. “Nella versione iniziale  – scrive _Linkiesta _-  si prevedeva che la definizione dei criteri e lo schema definitivo  fossero pubblicati sui siti internet di tre ministeri, dell’Agenzia per  il nucleare e su almeno cinque quotidiani a diffusione nazionale. Questa  pubblicità massima serviva perché gli enti locali interessati potessero  formulare le proprie obiezioni. Anche le consultazioni con gli enti  locali interessati, e le motivazioni del loro eventuale rifiuto,  dovevano essere pubblicate sugli stessi siti internet e gli stessi  quotidiani. Nella versione in discussione da domani, quella che è stata  richiesta dalla Corte Costituzionale per tutelare una maggiore  trasparenza, tutto questo è sparito. Si legge che i commi 2 e 3 che  sancivano questi obblighi sono stati semplicemente abrogati”.

http://www.ilfattoquotidiano.it/2011/03/14/nucleare-il-governo-vuole-nascondere-le-centrali/97575/


----------



## Mari' (16 Marzo 2011)

*Nucleare, il sottosegretario Saglia: 
 “Impianti solo nelle regioni favorevoli”

* *       Il nucleare naufraga prima di partire, visto che solo Piemonte e  Campania sono moderatamente favorevole alle centrali. Per il resto è un  coro di no*






Il sottosegretario alle Attività produttive, Stefano Saglia

 Le  Commissioni Attività produttive e Ambiente della Camera hanno dato  parere favorevole, con condizioni, allo schema di decreto legislativo  correttivo del decreto per la localizzazione dei siti e la costruzione  di centrali nucleari.

La proposta di parere è stata votata dalla maggioranza, da Fli,  dall’Udc, con l’astensione però di Savino Pezzotta, mentre il Pd è  uscito dall’aula della commissione e non ha votato e l’Idv ha votato  contro. Il provvedimento deve ora passare all’esame del Senato ma, ha  riferito il sottosegretario allo Sviluppo Economico, Stefano Saglia, è  previsto che mercoledì prossimo torni al Consiglio dei ministri per  l’approvazione finale.

Ieri sera il sottosegretario aveva spiegato che le *centrali nucleari*  non verranno costruite nelle Regioni che negheranno l’assenso alla  localizzazione degli impianti nel loro territorio. Di fatto, una  contraddizione con l’approvazione odierna e uno stop del nucleare in  Italia, la strada che il governo ha battuto anche all’indomani  dell’esplosione di Fukushima. Lo blocca perché – se escludiamo il* Piemonte e la Campania* – tutte le regioni hanno detto no alla costruzione di impianti nucleari. *Lazio, Veneto, Lombardia, Toscana, Emilia Romagna*.  Tutti i probabili siti che il governo aveva già individuato non hanno  dato la loro disponibilità. Saglia ha detto che anche in caso di  “escalation dell’emergenza” nucleare in *Giappone,* sarebbe un errore bloccare il piano del governo di ritorno all’atomo.

L’intervento di Saglia è avvenuto dopo che numerosi esponenti del *Pd*  hanno chiesto al governo la “sospensione” del piano alla luce  dell’incidente a Fukushima e delle decisioni degli altri paesi Europei.  Il sottosegretario però ha risposto dicendo che “la tragedia immane in  atto in Giappone non sia connessa con le scelte per il nucleare, ma si  tratta di una catastrofe inimmaginabile con conseguenze imprevedibili”.  Inoltre “dei 55 reattori nucleari presenti in Giappone, 11 sono stati  bloccati secondo le procedure di sicurezza; solo 4 reattori stanno  attraversando una fase critica e di questi 4 solo un reattore ha  registrato il mancato funzionamento dei sistemi di raffreddamento”.  Quindi sarebbe “inopportuna una modifica da parte del Governo delle  decisioni già assunte sul piano energetico sull’onda emotiva degli  eventi catastrofici del Giappone”. Rispetto alle decisioni degli altri  Paesi europei, Saglia ha sottolineato “come la Germania si è limitata a  decidere una moratoria sul prolungamento delle centrali nucleari dello  stesso modello di quello entrato in crisi in Giappone”.

Quindi Saglia ha detto di ritenere che “anche qualora ci si trovasse di  fronte ad un escalation dell’emergenza nucleare, sarebbe sbagliato  tornare indietro ed interrompere l’attuazione del programma energetico  del* Governo*”. “Altra questione – ha osservato – è invece la necessità di un maggior coordinamento delle *Autorità nazionali di sicurezza *che, anche alla luce delle decisioni del* Consiglio dell’Unione europea*  convocato per il prossimo lunedì 21 marzo, dovrà riguardare anche la  fissazione di requisiti di sicurezza degli impianti europei”.

Infine Saglia si è soffermato sui rapporti Stato-regioni, visto che il  piano prevede sì un parere obbligatorio da parte delle regioni, ma non  vincolante: egli ha ribadito “come non si potranno realizzare le  centrali nucleari nelle regioni che si esprimeranno negativamente sulla  localizzazione degli impianti nel loro territorio e che il programma  energetico nucleare non potrà essere realizzato in assenza di una totale  condivisione delle comunità territoriali coinvolte”.

Sul fronte di un eventuale referendum sulla questione nucleare è intervenuta questa mattina l’astrofisica *Margherita Hack *definendolo  “inutile”. Quindi ha proseguito: “Prima si era fatto un referendum  sull’onda di Chernobyl – ora se ne fa un altro sull’onda del Giappone: è  perfettamente inutile perché è ovvio che sarà contro il  nucleare,  visto questo disastro. Le cose invece andrebbero  affrontate  razionalmente”.  Il terremoto nipponico, secondo Hack, è “un evento   veramente eccezionale, se ne verifica uno ogni secolo. Se ogni  volta  che si fa un’innovazione tecnologica ci si tira indietro,  si starebbe  ancora a vivere nelle caverne. Se poi si vanno a vedere  le statistiche   ci sono molti meno incidenti e  inquinamento nel nucleare che in altre  forme di energia”.  Secondo l’astrofisica “in Italia il pericolo grosso  del  nucleare siamo noi italiani, perché si ha l’abitudine di  pigliare  tutte le cose sotto gamba. Si ha tanta paura del  nucleare e poi milioni  di abitanti vivono intorno alle falde del  Vesuvio, che non è morto, è  bello vivo, e se sono decenni che  non esplode, il giorno che esploderà  sarà un vero disastro. La  paura dell’atomo è dovuta all’ignoranza”.

http://www.ilfattoquotidiano.it/201...impianti-solo-nelle-regioni-favorevoli/97957/


----------



## Sterminator (17 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> *Nucleare, il sottosegretario Saglia:
> “Impianti solo nelle regioni favorevoli”
> 
> * *       Il nucleare naufraga prima di partire, visto che solo Piemonte e  Campania sono moderatamente favorevole alle centrali. Per il resto è un  coro di no*
> ...



Ma so' na' manica di pagliacci....

comunque la Hack ce la siamo giocata...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

a 89 anni e' favorevole alle centrali pero' vota SI'...

avvisatela e datele la  pillolina che ha saltato...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (17 Marzo 2011)

Aspettiamo a domani 

http://espresso.repubblica.it/dettaglio/tangenti-atomiche/2147123

:mrgreen::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (17 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Aspettiamo a domani
> 
> http://espresso.repubblica.it/dettaglio/tangenti-atomiche/2147123
> 
> :mrgreen::rotfl:


Mazzette solo dai francesi?

E da quell'altro pezzo di merda ex sovietico per il gas, niet?

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Mari' (17 Marzo 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Mazzette solo dai francesi?
> 
> E da quell'altro pezzo di merda ex sovietico per il gas, niet?
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:



Porta pazienza :mrgreen:


----------



## Mari' (17 Marzo 2011)

*son cazzi amari*

*Ambasciata Italia invita a lasciare Tokyo Fukushima, aumenta livello delle radiazioni*

*Corsa contro il tempo per spegnere i reattori, smentito rischio di maxi-black out*

www.ansa.it


----------

